# Gitzo is Celebrating 100 Years With Limited Edition Tripods



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 20, 2017)

```
Arsène Gitzhoven founded Gitzo 100 years ago, and to celebrate, the company is releasing 1917 limited edition tripods as well as 100 more that bare his name.</p>
<p>The 100th anniversary tripod will have a unique look, but are built around the Traveler Series tripods. It will retail for $1500.</p>
<p>The very limited edition Arsène Gitzhoven Traveler will be all carbon fiber and each one is laser engraved with its production number as well as your own signature. This version of the tripod will be a $3000 and will be available from select dealers.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-4 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-4 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 20%;
			}
			#gallery-4 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-4 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-4' class='gallery galleryid-29992 gallery-columns-5 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/1031633402.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/1031633402-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/1031633402-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/1031633402-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/1533112421.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/1533112421-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/1533112421-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/1533112421-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/1698972176.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/1698972176-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/1698972176-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/1698972176-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/1820879895.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/1820879895-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/1820879895-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/1820879895-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/2010761303.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/2010761303-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/2010761303-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/2010761303-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/2605019729.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/2605019729-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/2605019729-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/2605019729-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/4692921259.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/4692921259-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/4692921259-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/4692921259-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/5067259480.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/5067259480-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/5067259480-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/5067259480-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/5686510251.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/5686510251-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/5686510251-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/5686510251-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/6301123349.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/6301123349-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/6301123349-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/6301123349-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/6373051246.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/6373051246-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/6373051246-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/6373051246-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/7117904677.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/7117904677-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/7117904677-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/7117904677-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/7756570082.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/7756570082-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/7756570082-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/7756570082-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/7810695508.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/7810695508-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/7810695508-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/7810695508-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/8316972547.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/8316972547-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/8316972547-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/8316972547-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/8989315666.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/8989315666-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/8989315666-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/8989315666-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/9262743716.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/9262743716-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/9262743716-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/9262743716-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/9336213168.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/9336213168-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/9336213168-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/9336213168-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/9612524675.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/9612524675-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/9612524675-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/9612524675-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl>
			<br style='clear: both' />
		</div>

<p> </p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------

